# Fundraiser for GRLS



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

I "accidentally" bought a second copy of "Really Reliable Recall"

Amazon.com: Really Reliable Recall - Train Your Dog to Come When Called... No Matter What!: Leslie Nelson: Movies & TV

Duh, until I started watching it, I hadn't realized that I bought it many years ago when I was struggling with Lila. What does this say about my recall training, I am lousy!!!!

Anyways, I want to "auction" it off for a donation to the Golden Retriever Lifetime Study. Whomever volunteers to make the biggest donation to GRLS, I will mail the DVD to you. 

I *think* this is allowed since it is for a non profit? If not, mods please just delete it.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Bump- Anyone?


----------

